# Revival of MOTW - This week: Chris82



## LaFoto (Mar 26, 2007)

For a while, our fun game MOTW ("Member of the Week") was put on hold, given the fact that Alison, who was in charge, stepped down from being both mod and admin of this forum, so there was an unfilled vacancy for a while, but now we are back!!! 

*Chris82* are you ready? 
You must truthfully answer to _every_ question you are being asked and faithfully provide all photos we want you to take, like e.g. one of your sink in the bathroom (my initial request). 

Ask away, folks  And have him take photos of the weirdest things


----------



## his4ever (Mar 26, 2007)

What does you local tree look like? (your choice... pretty sure you have plenty of trees unless you live in a desert  or some empty prairie)


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 26, 2007)

What does the 82 in your name mean?
Do you have brothers and/or sisters? How old are they?
Do you live on your own?
Do you wash your own clothes or do you carry them to Chez-Maman-Washing-Parlour?
What times do you work?
Where do you work?


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 26, 2007)

Chris, can you tell me what your first name is please.

what's your favourite type of photography?
What would be your dream photo assignment be?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 26, 2007)

What car do you have or want?
   What is your favorite color?
Want is your favorite food?


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok,just give me a min to take the pictures.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 26, 2007)

show us your fridge ... open


----------



## Puscas (Mar 26, 2007)

show us what's on your roof.







pascal


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> You must truthfully answer to _every_ question you are being asked and faithfully provide all photos we want you to take, like e.g. one of your sink in the bathroom (my initial request).
> 
> Ask away, folks  And have him take photos of the weirdest things


 
This is my sink in the bathroom,We dont often use it...We usually just stand naked in the yard and get hosed down.Oh the memories


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

his4ever said:


> What does you local tree look like? (your choice... pretty sure you have plenty of trees unless you live in a desert or some empty prairie)


 
This is what my local tree looks like(The garden tree)It has no branches or leaves on it yet as spring has not took full effect yet.


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> What does the 82 in your name mean?
> Do you have brothers and/or sisters? How old are they?
> Do you live on your own?
> Do you wash your own clothes or do you carry them to Chez-Maman-Washing-Parlour?
> ...


 
Lafoto the 82 in my name represents the year I was born which is 1982.
I have one sister and she is 26 years old.
No I still live with my ma and da.
My ma washes them...somtimes!
I work 8am-4pm monday
my day off is on tuesday
9am-6pm wedensday
the same on thursday
2pm-10pm friday
and 6am-3pm on saterday


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Chris, can you tell me what your first name is please.
> 
> what's your favourite type of photography?
> What would be your dream photo assignment be?


 
My first name is obvious,Its Abrahammustafamichealjfox.
My favourte type(s)of photography is landscapes & B&W photography
My dream photo assingment would have to be shooting a bunch of naked utterly butterly girls coverd in utterly butterly butter...Or going to Africa to be a national geographic photographer and photograph the  wild.


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> What car do you have or want?
> What is your favorite color?
> Want is your favorite food?


 
I would love to own a Crysler/Dodge Viper 8.0 litre engine 0 to 60 in just 4.4 seconds...Now thats a real car
I dont have a favorite colour
and my favorit food has to be beef casserole.


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> show us your fridge ... open


 
  This is my open fridge


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 26, 2007)

/\ I can't believe thats not butter


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

Puscas said:


> show us what's on your roof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now Id like to go on the record as saying puscas has put my life at risk here to get this shot...talk about on the edge photography!


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> /\ I can't believe thats not butter


 
ROFL:lmao: I strategicaly placed that there to see if you would notice.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Mar 26, 2007)

What is the question to the answer "42"?

When was the last time you saw the sun?

A pic of your favourite shoe, please.


----------



## Puscas (Mar 26, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Now Id like to go on the record as saying puscas has put my life at risk here to get this shot...talk about on the edge photography!



wow, that's some dedication! :thumbup:







pascal


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> What is the question to the answer "42"?
> 
> When was the last time you saw the sun?
> 
> A pic of your favourite shoe, please.


 
The question to the answer 42 is In Douglas Adams' "Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy", 42 is what the Mega-Computer, Deep Thought, took several million years to work out as the answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything. It's as good an answer as any.

Ha you wont beat me that easy.

The last time I saw the sun was about 1 hour ago

My favorite shoe


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Mar 26, 2007)

chris82 said:


> The question to the answer 42 is In Douglas Adams' "Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy", 42 is what the Mega-Computer, Deep Thought, took several million years to work out as the answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything. It's as good an answer as any.


 
Yes, but what was the exact ultimate question to life the universe and everything?



> My favorite shoe


Cool!


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Yes, but what was the exact ultimate question to life the universe and everything?
> 
> 
> Cool!


Deep Thought informs the researchers that it would design a second and greater computer, incorporating living beings as part of its computational matrix, to tell them what the question is. That computer was called Earth and was so big that it was often mistaken for a planet. The researchers themselves took the apparent form of mice to run the program. The question was lost, five minutes before it was to have been produced, due to the Vogons' demolition of the Earth, supposedly to build a hyperspace bypass.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 26, 2007)

your fridge is much more crowded than mine!

this thread gives a lot of deep insight into chris82


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 26, 2007)

what is under your bed?


----------



## drgibson (Mar 26, 2007)

What brand lightbulb do you use?
How about a pic of your favorite tie
and another of your attic or basement


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 26, 2007)

what about the most beautiful girl in your 'hood  ?

ok, maybe you cannot really post strangers here withour their consent.


----------



## newrmdmike (Mar 26, 2007)

what do you do for a living?


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Mar 26, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Deep Thought informs the researchers that it would design a second and greater computer, incorporating living beings as part of its computational matrix, to tell them what the question is. That computer was called Earth and was so big that it was often mistaken for a planet. The researchers themselves took the apparent form of mice to run the program. The question was lost, five minutes before it was to have been produced, due to the Vogons' demolition of the Earth, supposedly to build a hyperspace bypass.


 
So you don't know... 



He he, just messing. Good answer:mrgreen:


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> what about the most beautiful girl in your 'hood  ?
> 
> ok, maybe you cannot really post strangers here withour their consent.


 
I will find/photograph her before this week is out if its the last thing I do!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 26, 2007)

chris82 said:


> if its the last thing I do!



sounds like she is a dangerous girl then :lmao:


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> what do you do for a living?


 
I work for these muppets---->


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> sounds like she is a dangerous girl then :lmao:


 
:lmao: ROFL


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 26, 2007)

chris82 said:


> :lmao: ROFL



maybe even vicious and violent? hmm. interrrestingg! ...errm, didn't say that


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

Actually...that sounds a bit like my mum lol


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 26, 2007)

Do you own a pet?
Or does your sister own one?
Or your parents?
If so, what is it. What's its name (or their names, if there are more)

When will you post a self-portrait?
Hey, I can make you!
Photo-request: yourself!!! Taken either really by yourself, or by someone else.

What languages do you speak?
Is your room always really tidy and clean?


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Do you own a pet?
> Or does your sister own one?
> Or your parents?
> If so, what is it. What's its name (or their names, if there are more)
> ...


 
Yes We(me and my parents)own Two dogs
My sister also owns two dogs

My dogs names are Rocky(****su) and rusty(cross breed)
My sisters dogs are named pepper(Mangey mutt)and roxi(Colly)
I did post a self portrait a while back but it was rubbish Ill try to take a better one tomorrow while Im trying to get my sunrise shot.
I speak English and some gaielic.
No its never tidy I am the most untidy person I know,But it will be tomorrow because no doubt someone will ask me for a bedroom shot


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 26, 2007)

OK, you bet!


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

drgibson said:


> What brand lightbulb do you use?
> How about a pic of your favorite tie
> and another of your attic or basement


 
Will do tomorrow!


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

Rayna' said:


> what is under your bed?


 
Will do tomorrow!


----------



## chris82 (Mar 26, 2007)

Im off to bed now so I will catch up on this tomorrow!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 27, 2007)

OK, Tuesday's over, it was your free day, you were only out so early in the morning that your as s is gone now (you say you froze it off waiting for the sun to rise, you DID!), and I am sure you spent all the rest of it tidying up your room for the new photo assignment!
Which is: show us a photo of your room! :greenpbl: (and this was originally all your idea, not mine, but thanks for it, thank you very much  )


----------



## chris82 (Mar 27, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> OK, Tuesday's over, it was your free day, you were only out so early in the morning that your as s is gone now (you say you froze it off waiting for the sun to rise, you DID!), and I am sure you spent all the rest of it tidying up your room for the new photo assignment!
> Which is: show us a photo of your room! :greenpbl: (and this was originally all your idea, not mine, but thanks for it, thank you very much  )


 
Lafoto Im begining to wonder about you,I mean all this talk of my as s and my room...I think you fancy me (Said over confidently with a big head)Anyhow heres the shot you asked for.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 27, 2007)

i like your keyboard


----------



## chris82 (Mar 27, 2007)

Rayna' said:


> what is under your bed?


 
Theres not much under my bed but I did find one of these...






Ive been looking for that sucker for ages...(sniff sniff)anyone else smell burnt toast around here?


----------



## chris82 (Mar 27, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> i like your keyboard


 
Cheers mate,If you want it you can have it,Just send me over all you photography equipment plus £1.000.000.000.000 U.S. Dollars spread through seprate swiss bank accounts and its yours.


----------



## nabero (Mar 27, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Cheers mate,If you want it you can have it,Just send me over all you photography equipment plus £1.000.000.000.000 U.S. Dollars spread through seprate swiss bank accounts and its yours.



you want one trillion US dollar pounds?


----------



## chris82 (Mar 27, 2007)

nabero said:


> you want one trillion US dollar pounds?


 
:lmao: :blushing: 

Yes...Whats wrong with that,Its my own currency that im starting when I take over the world.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 27, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Cheers mate,If you want it you can have it,Just send me over all you photography equipment plus £1.000.000.000.000 U.S. Dollars spread through seprate swiss bank accounts and its yours.



I will never part with my camera gear for that! 


also I mentioned the keyboard since it looks similar to mine


----------



## chris82 (Mar 27, 2007)

I cant belive that none of you have noticed ny George Best £5 on the shelf.I am greatly dissapointed.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, I notice a bluejeanscoloured bedspread, the Carlsberg can on what goes for your desk, the lone lens with its sensor side uncovered ... but I don't even know what a George-Best-£5 is! I guess it is what is in the frame?

And an urgent question arises when I see your "desk" arrangement:

Where do your *knees* go when you sit and work with your computer?

And who mentioned his "frozen off as s" first? You or I? Hm? :greenpbl: And I can think "cross-threads", you know? More :greenpbl:

Fancy you? Ha! 
Have that self taken and we shall see! (You could so easily be my *son* :roll: ... I mean ....... tsk  )


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 28, 2007)

What footy team do you support (that george best £5 is prob a big clue but i'll ask anyway!)?

Chinese or Indian for a takeaway?

Have you ever been told you look like a celebrity, if so who?

Have you ever met a celebrity, if so who?

Have you ever cried watching a sad movie?

What smilie out of the TPF collection would you say sums you up the best?


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 28, 2007)

why are so many ostriches?

when will I be more famous?

poppy or libby?

if Billy travels 10 miles in 27 minutes and Pete travels 13 miles at 48mph who is more likely to catch a cold on a thursday night? Is it ...
A. Graham
B. Mike
C. Jen
D. Debbie


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Well, I notice a bluejeanscoloured bedspread, the Carlsberg can on what goes for your desk, the lone lens with its sensor side uncovered ... but I don't even know what a George-Best-£5 is! I guess it is what is in the frame?
> 
> And an urgent question arises when I see your "desk" arrangement:
> 
> ...


 
Jees Im sorry Iopend my mouth I need a hug!


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> What footy team do you support (that george best £5 is prob a big clue but i'll ask anyway!)?
> 
> Chinese or Indian for a takeaway?
> 
> ...


 
Well I support two teams,Manchester united of course and Celtic!But I love to see N.Ireland and Republic of Ireland do well.Pitty ther has to be to teams though.

It has to be a doner king every time!

Yes,Ive been told I look a bit like yoda from star wars hmm hmm!See not the resembalance do I hmm hmm.

Yes I cried my eyes out at turner and hooch ..I mean...Why`d the dog have to die?

I cant find one that suits a long hair`d hippy,Maybe the should make one??


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> why are so many ostriches?
> 
> when will I be more famous?
> 
> ...


 
 Amm!
I just cant answer that,I just cant answer that.
Hmm thats a tough one If I could I have both of them,But It has to be poppy,The red hair wins it every time I mean red hair people.
Debbie,because she was cought out the back with mike by jen who told graham who kicked debbie out in the cold?I think you need rofessional help dude.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 28, 2007)

do you think you will beat my record of the most replies on a MOTW thread??

record so far is 155, that said I wasn't all that popular as only 4 people asked me questions


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> do you think you will beat my record of the most replies on a MOTW thread??
> 
> record so far is 155, that said I wasn't all that popular as only 4 people asked me questions


Yes...


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

Because...


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

If...


----------



## nabero (Mar 28, 2007)

Did i miss the self portrait?


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

I...sp..


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

...amm a lot...


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

...I get my...


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

Reply count ....


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

Up.


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

nabero said:


> Did i miss the self portrait?


 
Yes no one noticed  Im still waiting on that hug from someone.


----------



## nabero (Mar 28, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Yes no one noticed  Im still waiting on that hug from someone.



awww....that's so sad


so....post a picture of yourself making a funny face


----------



## drgibson (Mar 28, 2007)

[whistle] Hey I have unanswered questions please answer them so I can sleep at night. Post #25 alway leaving out the little guy.


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

nabero said:


> awww....that's so sad
> 
> 
> so....post a picture of yourself making a funny face


 
Ok Ill do it tomorrow.


----------



## nabero (Mar 28, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Ok Ill do it tomorrow.



yay! :hug::

(i know i'm not lafoto...but a hug is a hug )


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

drgibson said:


> [whistle] Hey I have unanswered questions please answer them so I can sleep at night. Post #25 alway leaving out the little guy.


 
Ok I promise Ill do it tomorrow but cant you come up with better questions


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

nabero said:


> yay! :hug::
> 
> (i know i'm not lafoto...but a hug is a hug )


 
:blushing: So What are you doing at the weekend?:greenpbl:


----------



## nabero (Mar 28, 2007)

chris82 said:


> :blushing: So What are you doing at the weekend?:greenpbl:



getting my camera 

....i know you were joking...but i'm excited :blushing:


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

I love how its so easy to flirt with beautiful girls(notice how I use my charm)on here ...Who says I was joking:lmao:


----------



## drgibson (Mar 28, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Ok I promise Ill do it tomorrow but cant you come up with better questions


 
Sure I can. Add these to the list.

Show me a pic of your favorite body part (G rated)
Post a pic of your hero.
And Why is the sky blue?


----------



## nabero (Mar 28, 2007)

chris82 said:


> I love how its so easy to flirt with beautiful girls(notice how I use my charm)on here ...Who says I was joking:lmao:



:blushing:


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

drgibson said:


> Sure I can. Add these to the list.
> 
> Show me a pic of your favorite body part (G rated)
> Post a pic of your hero.
> And Why is the sky blue?


 
Now this is a man to live up to






The sky is blue because the gases in the atmosphere reflect the colour of the sea.Ha you will have to do better than that.


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

nabero said:


> :blushing:


 
 You see the effect I have on the girls...It must be my animal magnatism.


----------



## nabero (Mar 28, 2007)

what's your worst habit, magnet boy?


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

nabero said:


> what's your worst habit, magnet boy?


 
I would have to say my worst habit is "after blowing my nose into a tissue,looking into the tissue and studying the contents of what just came from my nose" I mean what do I thinks up there,gold nuggets?


----------



## HASHASHIN (Mar 28, 2007)

thats hot..lol

if you could have one super power, what would it be?


----------



## nabero (Mar 28, 2007)

chris82 said:


> I would have to say my worst habit is "after blowing my nose into a tissue,looking into the tissue and studying the contents of what just came from my nose" I mean what do I thinks up there,gold nuggets?




uke:


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

HASHASHIN said:


> thats hot..lol
> 
> if you could have one super power, what would it be?


 
I would be animal magnatisim man,my powers would be to be able to make any girl I want fall blindly in love with me with my animal magnatism,and as an add on I would also have animagni sense...but I havent figured out what uses that would have yet.


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 28, 2007)

chris82 said:


> I would have to say my worst habit is "after blowing my nose into a tissue,looking into the tissue and studying the contents of what just came from my nose" I mean what do I thinks up there,gold nuggets?



You were doing so well with nabero up until that point!


ok. Who is better, Johnny Cash or George Best?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2007)

Here you are.

Now where is that newest self portrait? It is nowhere in this thread. I demand (ugh?) you have a newest one taken to be posted here! *stomps foot*

(Who is talking up there ^^^^ ????)


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 29, 2007)

nabero said:


> uke:



Chris, I think you just spoilt it!


----------



## chris82 (Mar 29, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> You were doing so well with nabero up until that point!
> 
> 
> ok. Who is better, Johnny Cash or George Best?


 
I cant possably choose as johnny cash was a musition and george best was a footballer,they were both the bes at there thing.


----------



## chris82 (Mar 29, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Here you are.
> 
> Now where is that newest self portrait? It is nowhere in this thread. I demand (ugh?) you have a newest one taken to be posted here! *stomps foot*
> 
> (Who is talking up there ^^^^ ????)


 
Ha lol nabero beat you to the hug so :greenpbl: :mrgreen: ,I will *try *to get a self portrait up soon.


----------



## chris82 (Mar 29, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Chris, I think you just spoilt it!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 29, 2007)

chris82 said:


>



Now she is mine again, you know that 


So what about those images of your sweet girl from your neigbourhood?


----------



## chris82 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ive already found her and it turns out that she is also an ameture photographer so I showed her some of my shots then she asked me could she see my camera(she didnt know what an slr was,I put her straight)So when I bring my cam to show her I will take a shot of her...then ask for her phone no:mrgreen: Then Ill steal nabero back.:greenpbl:


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 29, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Ive already found her and it turns out that she is also an ameture photographer so I showed her some of my shots then she asked me could she see my camera(she didnt know what an slr was,I put her straight)So when I bring my cam to show her I will take a shot of her...then ask for her phone no:mrgreen:



Ohhh.. did I inspire some romance here?   ... and you might have a model then in the future 



> Then Ill steal nabero back.:greenpbl:



Don't be over-confident here, mate!


----------



## chris82 (Mar 29, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Ohhh.. did I inspire some romance here?   ... and you might have a model then in the future
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be over-confident here, mate!


 
Possably,only problem is shes 6 years younger than me :meh:


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 29, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Possably,only problem is shes 6 years younger than me :meh:



Hmm, how old are you?  24? that leaves her at 18. Hmm, cannot see the problem here!


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmm.. seeing as you're on the vein of 'animal magnetisim' and I love playing match maker  (not to mention you're supposed to answer what ever we ask...)

Are you single?
What do you look for in a S/O?
Have you ever been to the US?
More specifically have you ever been to Ohio and/or would you consider going?
Which do you prefer blondes or brunettes?  (we've already heard your opinion on red heads :greenpbl


----------



## chris82 (Mar 29, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> Hmm.. seeing as you're on the vein of 'animal magnetisim' and I love playing match maker  (not to mention you're supposed to answer what ever we ask...)
> 
> Are you single?
> What do you look for in a S/O?
> ...


 
Yes but not for long I hope :mrgreen: 
Whats an S/O?
No I havent been to US,I would love to see Ohio...Nuthin to do with the fact that nabero is ther,No...nuthing. 
Well My last girlfriend was a blondie but I think I would have to choose Brunettes,I dont know why though.


----------



## nabero (Mar 29, 2007)

So...where's that funny face? :greenpbl:

Good choice on choosing Brunettes  But I don't have any idea why you'd want to come to Ohio.....


----------



## chris82 (Mar 29, 2007)

nabero said:


> So...where's that funny face? :greenpbl:
> 
> Good choice on choosing Brunettes  But I don't have any idea why you'd want to come to Ohio.....


 
(Sigh!!)I just couldnt be bothered going to the hassel of setting up my tripod and camra to take a pic of me I mean I have to look at this mug every day!


----------



## nabero (Mar 29, 2007)

chris82 said:


> (Sigh!!)I just couldnt be bothered going to the hassel of setting up my tripod and camra to take a pic of me I mean I have to look at this mug every day!



tsk tsk....likely story :greenpbl:


----------



## chris82 (Mar 29, 2007)

nabero said:


> tsk tsk....likely story :greenpbl:


 
 Im uploading a pic of me now *ok*.I was just looking at the artsy fartsy thread there,Saw your shots...Im booking my flight now :mrgreen:


----------



## chris82 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok just for nabero and lafoto

Hey...Its me!!


----------



## drgibson (Mar 29, 2007)

Aaaakkkkkk wow that was startling. while you have the camera out (if it is still working) catch up with the other requests!!!


----------



## skyonfire (Mar 29, 2007)

Too cute..


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh Chris!
So coooooool.
This photo (and its dedication) is worth another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hope it's big enough!!!???

And if all goes wrong, then you and nabero simply have to get over to Germany in May of next year and meet here. I mean, what fun to see an international love story start on my doorstep. I'd feel sooooo honoured!!!


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh yes an international love story would be grand! :mrgreen:

S/O = Significant other


----------



## nabero (Mar 29, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Ok just for nabero and lafoto
> 
> Hey...Its me!!



I...umm...I like your hat :mrgreen:


----------



## chris82 (Mar 30, 2007)

nabero said:


> I...umm...I like your hat :mrgreen:


 
Thats it?Thats all you have to say for yourself...You like my hat. After all that crying you did about me getting a pic up.Well at least lafoto appreciated it Oh and sky on fire to!so there.:greenpbl:


----------



## nabero (Mar 30, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Thats it?Thats all you have to say for yourself...You like my hat. After all that crying you did about me getting a pic up.Well at least lafoto appreciated it Oh and sky on fire to!so there.:greenpbl:



Aww...I appreciate it :hug:: 



....nice eyes too


----------



## deggimatt (Mar 30, 2007)

HEHE I know more about you now Chris!!!!   
A very great photos.... hmmm and my sister likes you !!!:hugs:


----------



## chris82 (Mar 30, 2007)

nabero said:


> Aww...I appreciate it :hug::
> 
> 
> 
> ....nice eyes too


 
:blushing: :mrgreen: You made my day.


----------



## chris82 (Mar 30, 2007)

deggimatt said:


> HEHE I know more about you now Chris!!!!
> A very great photos.... hmmm and my sister likes you !!!:hugs:


 
Cool...Can I have her phone number?:mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey, this is not about CHRIS asking anyone anything! 
This is about *us* asking Chris _anything_ ... 

And I remember that I asked you if that hug was big enough for you. No answer. Tsk-tsk-tsk.  

How often do you hoover your room?
How often do you dust the shelves?
Do you make your bed yourself every morning?
Do you have a duvet or sheets and blankets? (The bluejeanscoloured bedspread looks like a duvet, but it could also be a bedspread, for that matter).


----------



## chris82 (Mar 30, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Hey, this is not about CHRIS asking anyone anything!
> This is about *us* asking Chris _anything_ ...
> 
> And I remember that I asked you if that hug was big enough for you. No answer. Tsk-tsk-tsk.
> ...


 
Never I sometimes sweep it...under the bed 
Never I just turn a blind eye untill someone else does it(I love you mum)She rocks!
No,only when some crazy german woman asks me for a picture of my bedroom 
Yes that is a duvet and I have sheets also(I supose your gonna ask for a shot of that now as well arent ya!:mrgreen: 

The fact that you are studying my bedroom disturbs me:greenpbl:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 30, 2007)

It's only because I tidied the house like crazy all day today (both children being away) (mums rock, you know!) and I am very, very, very tired now. That must explain it!

So: nothing disturbing here.

I'll be going to bed in a sec now. I am knackered.


----------



## chris82 (Mar 30, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> So: nothing disturbing here.


 
I was only joking you know!:mrgreen: :hug:: good night!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 30, 2007)

you look like The Edge


----------



## chris82 (Mar 30, 2007)

:lmao: Its funny you say that,Ive been told that before.And Ive been told I dress like him to,I hate the guy personaly.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 30, 2007)

chris82 said:


> :lmao: Its funny you say that,Ive been told that before.And Ive been told I dress like him to,I hate the guy personaly.



thats odd as he was telling me what a great bloke you are


----------



## chris82 (Mar 30, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> thats odd as he was telling me what a great bloke you are


 
:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 30, 2007)

it could be worse, you could look like Bono!


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 1, 2007)

Hum... Let's see
What's your favorite movie?
Most discusting thing you've eaten?
Favorite LP/CD/MP3?
What's a song that gets easily stuck in your head (whether it's one you like or not)


----------

